# Best moisturizing deep conditioner?



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, it's pretty much in the title lol. Every time I buy a new DC, I don't find out until later on that it's mainly a protein DC. I already apply an aphogee protein treatment to my hair, so I need something REALLY moisturizing.

For those who don't know, I'm relaxed


----------



## Chromia (Feb 20, 2012)

I like the Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Treatment. It moisturizes and detangles my hair.


----------



## MsLauren (Feb 20, 2012)

I loveeeee Aussie 3 Minute Moist. That's the best one that works for me! It leaves my hair shiny, smooth, and very moisturized. And detangling is so much better after I use it


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 20, 2012)

My all time fave is KeraCare Humecto.  No matter what else I try, I always return to it.


----------



## A856 (Feb 20, 2012)

BUMPING.......


----------



## billyne (Feb 20, 2012)

Joico's moisture recovery balm is the bee's knees


----------



## isawstars (Feb 20, 2012)

I rotate between Silk Elements MegaSilk, Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm (Sally's might have a generic version) and Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose.  I used to use Aussie 3 min as a DC but it's effects aren't as lasting.  It's an incredible co wash though.


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 20, 2012)

I (clearly, lol) am a fan of VAiN. Its silicone free, paraben free, and mineral oil free. It can also come custom designed for your hair needs. Ok, that's all I got, lol


----------



## Royalq (Feb 20, 2012)

my new find is nexxus humectress with castor oil. The Aubrey organics hSR didnt do a damn thing for me nor did aussie moist. I found that alot of the products that people rave about usually dont do anything for me. I saw bad reviews about nexxus humectress because they changed the formula and everyone hated the new one. So i was like "well if everyone hates it i might love it" and i did!


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Kenra Moisturing conditioner
Joico recovery balm


----------



## Barbara (Feb 20, 2012)

Verifen Complex Advanced Conditioning Treatment doesn't need anything added to it.  Just use it directly.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't say enough about 3 awesome moisture treatments that I use:

Keracare Creme Humecto
Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask
Aubrey Organics White Camellia (I like it a little better than the AO HSR now but one time ago, this used to be the other way around - so strange)

Others I would recommend are AO HSR on dry hair as an overnight treatment or under a steamer, Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner and Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm. 

**I have also been hearing great things about Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Moisturizing Conditioner so I ordered it and can't wait for it to arrive so I can give my own review of it.


----------



## demlew (Feb 20, 2012)

cutiepiesensei - Another vote for Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## TeeMBL (Feb 20, 2012)

Silk Elements Megasilk


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 20, 2012)

I use Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment (the brown jar). I've used for almost two years and my hair loves it.


----------



## NIN4eva (Feb 20, 2012)

I was using Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose for the longest time, but I've just switched to Giovanni Smooth as Silk and I like that better. The best I've used recently though is Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque! It was amazing, I've run out and I need to get more...


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 21, 2012)

Might do that Silk Elements lmao it seems to be the favorite!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Feb 21, 2012)

Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm- i heart this


----------



## JudithO (Feb 21, 2012)

Any natural moisturizing DC's that are great?


----------



## Arian (Feb 21, 2012)

Aubrey Organics GPB and Aubrey White Camellia

* AOGPB has a little protein, but it is very moisturizing. Good balance of protein and moisture*
Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## thickness (Feb 21, 2012)

klsjackson said:


> My all time fave is *KeraCare Humecto*.  No matter what else I try, I always return to it.


love this and has never failed me!


judy4all said:


> Any natural moisturizing DC's that are great?


Keracare has an all natural line of sulphate free shampoos and conditioners.  I use the first lather shampoo followed by the Hydrating de-tangling shampoo, both are sulphate free.  The humecto is sulphate free as well.


----------



## empressri (Feb 21, 2012)

Crece pelo. EVERYTIME I use it my hair is moist for days! 

Another option is curl junkie curl rehab which I adore.


----------



## tiajanae (Feb 21, 2012)

So I just bought the JOICO moisture balm and used it this weekend.. hair feels like a cloud .. think I'm in love. Also recently purchased Aubrey Organics GPB.. waiting for it to arrive. Think I'll rotate between the two. My hair seriously needs the moisture!!


----------



## HairRaiser (Feb 21, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Any natural moisturizing DC's that are great?



I'd like to know this too since i'm in the natural products challenge


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 21, 2012)

The best i have ever used EVER was Curl Junkie's Banana + Hibiscus Deep Fix. I can't bring myself to buy it again(that stuff is NOT cheap!)...i bought it in a time of despair...(my Big Chop)

I also really love AO HSR, Miss Keys 10 en 1...in fact every Domincan conditioner i have ever tried was very moisturizing to my hair


----------



## divachyk (Feb 22, 2012)

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner is an all time favorite. There are others that I adore but Kenra is my go-to when all else fails.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 22, 2012)

Silk Elements mega silk moisturizing condish  and silicon mix


----------



## nurseN98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Silk elements mega silk
Crece Pelo
Lady fior kita ondas conditioner


----------



## 317537 (Feb 22, 2012)

Biolage ultra hydrating balm. Expensive but u don't need to use a lot


----------



## mamaore (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used AOHSR since I started my hair journey... I just kept using it because everyone says its moisturizing. I dont think it really did a thing for me.

I see a vast difference with how my hair feels in one wash with AOWC... So I would recommend it. I also second Humectress in a tub (new formula) I like it but its too expensive for what you get.

Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrating Balm... Although this has protein but it's soooo moisturizing.


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 22, 2012)

Silk Elements Mega silk.......love this stuff especially with some oil and some steam.


----------



## Dee_33 (Feb 22, 2012)

gorgeoushair said:


> Sallys GVP Conditioning Balm- i heart this


 
 same here.  If I run out of this I'll use AO GPB, but this is my #1


----------



## sky035 (Feb 27, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I can't say enough about 3 awesome moisture treatments that I use:
> 
> Keracare Creme Humecto
> Moroccanoil Intense Hydrating Mask
> ...


--------------------------

I second the Moroccan Oil Intense Hydrating Mask (Procclaim) . I picked a few up on sale at Sally's and used it on the weekend. My hair feels like butta today.


----------



## LexaKing (Feb 27, 2012)

MsLauren said:


> I loveeeee Aussie 3 Minute Moist. That's the best one that works for me! It leaves my hair shiny, smooth, and very moisturized. And detangling is so much better after I use it



MsLauren When you use the Aussie 3 min do you leave it on longer than 3-5 mins? I have it and I was just curious


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 27, 2012)

aubrey organics:
honeysuckle rose
j.a.y
gbp


----------



## MsEveMarie (Feb 27, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> The best i have ever used EVER was Curl Junkie's Banana + Hibiscus Deep Fix. I can't bring myself to buy it again(that stuff is NOT cheap!)...i bought it in a time of despair...(my Big Chop)
> 
> I also really love AO HSR, Miss Keys 10 en 1...in fact every Domincan conditioner i have ever tried was very moisturizing to my hair





OOO I have to look into that curl junkies DC...I think Hibiscus is a magical moisturizer or something  I've bene using shea moistures hibiscus smoothie and mist and my hair has never felt and looked sooo moisturized...and I've been on my HHJ for some years now.

ETA: Oooo lawd they want 20 bux for 8 ounces *scratches head and mumbles* IonoBoutAllDatNow lol

Anywho I recently stumbled on what seems to be a staple (unless I find something cheaper) Jessie Curls weekly deep treatment. IT worked great for my super protein sensitive hair. I even got lazy, twisted my hair up and left the DC in. My hairs still doing just fine, nice shiny and moisturized


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 28, 2012)

I use(6 yrs now) and love Kenra moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## MissErikaM (Feb 28, 2012)

It's not really a DC but I like to use it as such- Shescentit Avocado Conditioner That stuff makes my hair so soft an yummy


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

KeraCare Humecto but only after a light protein. My hair laughs at it if I try to use it after Aphogee 2 Step. 

I saw a couple bottles of ORS Replenishing (old formula) in the BSS in 2010 and picked them up so I reserve it for use after Aphogee 2 Step.

I might try Crece Pelo.


----------



## MsLauren (Feb 28, 2012)

LexaKing said:


> MsLauren When you use the Aussie 3 min do you leave it on longer than 3-5 mins? I have it and I was just curious



Yes I leave it on for at least 20 min.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 28, 2012)

silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 28, 2012)

Went out today and bought the silk elements. I wanna see if it lives up to the hype


----------



## SummerSolstice (Feb 28, 2012)

redken smooth down butter treat
the argan oil deep moisture treatment


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Joico Moisture Recovery Balm
Elucene  Moisture Balance
Kenra 
Silk Elements
Keracare


----------



## Britt (Feb 28, 2012)

Kenra mc
Elucence
Giovanni new 2chic conditioner, very smoothing and moisturizing


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Feb 28, 2012)

I am transitioning.... I am in love  with the AS I AM HYDRATION ELATION from Sally's. It is awesome on both my natural and relaxed hair and the slip is out of this world. It makes combing through both textures a breeze!!!


----------



## beauti (Feb 28, 2012)

*silicon mix
    organix coconut milk.not a dc but i use it as such.even as a quick cowash it leaves my hair butter soft and moisturized. *


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 28, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Went out today and bought the silk elements. I wanna see if it lives up to the hype



Just bought some too so we will both see how it does lol


----------



## tbaby_8 (Feb 28, 2012)

My favorite moisturizing DC is Redkin All Soft conditioner or the Redkin All Soft Heavy Cream.  They are very good and your hair is very soft.


----------



## DayStar (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## biancaelyse (Feb 28, 2012)

Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
Silk Dreams Shea What
Ion Moisture Solutions Extreme Moisture Cream from Sally's


----------



## tbaby_8 (Feb 28, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the conditioner from?  It looks interesting.



DayStar said:


>


----------



## DayStar (Feb 28, 2012)

Indian store near my home.



tbaby_8 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you purchase the conditioner from?  It looks interesting.


----------



## BlkMane (Mar 18, 2012)

My favorite deep conditioners are Dominican/Spanish brands...

Universal La Bomba Ultra Conditioning Deep Treatment with Avocado Cream (has very little protein IMHO, even though according to ingredient list it's in there)

and

Crece Pelo deep conditioner (has proteins, but not enough to jack up my hair as I'm protein-sensitive)


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Mar 18, 2012)

Nexxus humectress deep penetrating in the tub. Me and my cousin were talking about it she said I was gone use that today but its gone make my hair too soft. . .Im like Aint that what u ant lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 18, 2012)

DTWgrl said:
			
		

> Nexxus humectress deep penetrating in the tub. Me and my cousin were talking about it she said I was gone use that today but its gone make my hair too soft. . .Im like Aint that what u ant lol



I know right!


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 18, 2012)

HairRaiser .... here are some that I've used that are excellent:
- Komaza care olive moisture mask
- darcy botanicals pumpkin seed condis
- my honey child's olive you and the papaya coconut condish
- bear fruits pistacio cream dc

Hth



			
				HairRaiser said:
			
		

> I'd like to know this too since i'm in the natural products challenge


----------



## blessedandlucky (Mar 18, 2012)

Paul Mitchell super charged moisturizer conditioner

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 18, 2012)

I recently posted about two DCs actually: *Doo Gro Mega Long Extreme Reconstructor *(silk protein only so I'm not sure what's so *EXTREME* about it) and *Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cholesterol*.  Both remind me of Dominican conditioners in that they are primarily water, conditioning agents (cetyl, cetearyl, stearyl alcohols) and oils.  I live on the Left Coast so Dominican conditioners are hard to come by and these two DCs are not only highly effective and easily bought but mad cheap, too.

PJism cured!  Loves em!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 18, 2012)

DTWgrl said:


> Nexxus humectress deep penetrating in the tub. Me and my cousin were talking about it she said I was gone use that today but its gone make my hair too soft. . .Im like Aint that what u ant lol


 
Are you talking about from the new line with the black top?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

On my new list of best moisturizng deep conditioners, I am adding KERASTASE Masque Substantif Conditioner. 

A little goes a very long way even on my texlaxed hair and it is super moisturizing. It did not weigh my hair down and offered a lot of bounce and body. Yummy


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Mar 18, 2012)

lamaria211






 This one. I love it so much!!!


----------



## HairRaiser (Mar 23, 2012)

coyacoy said:


> HairRaiser .... here are some that I've used that are excellent:
> - Komaza care olive moisture mask
> - darcy botanicals pumpkin seed condis
> - my honey child's olive you and the papaya coconut condish
> ...



coyacoy Thanks for the suggestions! I just ordered the Olive Moisture Mask, the Pumpkin Seed Condish, and a sample of the Bee Mine DC just cuz i always wanted to try it (thanks for enabling a product junkie  )


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 23, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:


> Just bought some too so we will both see how it does lol


 
cutiepiesensei

How did your hair like the silk elements?


----------



## cutenss (Mar 23, 2012)

I am loving this.  And I not a true CD fan, but this stuff   Its expensive, but I will be buying more when I run out.  I just bought these from Sallys, but yet to try.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 23, 2012)

shockolate said:


> I use(6 yrs now) and love Kenra moisturizing conditioner.


+1 shockolate


----------



## coyacoy (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, @HairRaiser! you are very welcome! glad you picked up some great items _and_ submitted to your inner product junkie! 

Not too further tempt you or anything, but i just received a 20% off purchase email from Bear Fruit - code is MARCHSALE 



HairRaiser said:


> @coyacoy Thanks for the suggestions! I just ordered the Olive Moisture Mask, the Pumpkin Seed Condish, and a sample of the Bee Mine DC just cuz i always wanted to try it (thanks for enabling a product junkie  )


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Mar 26, 2012)

RegaLady it was alright, but I didn't notice anything too special. I'll keep using it for the next month and if it's still not a big difference to me I'll switch to something else. I'm sorry my reply is so late lol.

On another note, I tried Suave Almond and Shea butter line last night (was at a friend's house). I really like the way my hair turned out. It's cheap which is awesome for me lol


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Mar 26, 2012)

JessiCurl Deeping Conditioning Treatment
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab

I love them equally.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 26, 2012)

I think I'm about to return to my one true love Joico moisture recovery treatment balm. I have also used the One n Only Argan oil mask from Sally's and I liked it too. Right now I'm using Curl Junkie (the moisturizing one...forgot the name) but for the price I might as well use Joico. I really wish I could find a reasonably priced cone free moisturizing deep conditioner that I like.


----------



## divya (Apr 16, 2012)

There is Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose in my hair as we speak. How long do you ladies leave it in? 

Of course, the bottle says 1-2 mins if on wet hair but I've had it in for maybe 20 mins now. My hair needs the moisture so I'm tempted to leave it in for a few hours under a shower cap.

Suggestions?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Angelinhell (Apr 17, 2012)

Straight request fixative
Alter ego hot oil garlic treatment


----------



## LStreeter (Apr 17, 2012)

Renpure Organics Amazing Miracle Deep Penetrating Reconstructor


----------



## Smiley79 (May 9, 2012)

Bumping for more...curious to try either MegaSilk elements or the Nexxus one on my newly texlaxed hair. I need something good to follow my Ayurvedic regimens I am about to start.


----------



## SimJam (May 9, 2012)

this crece pelo has me itching to hit pay nah 

My faves right now are HV citrinillah and KBB luscious hair mask


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

I second everybody that said 
KBB Luscious locks
Komaza Olive

Of course the PJ in me wants to try Kenra, and Joico since there are so many good reviews in here, but I will try to be strong.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2012)

SimJam said:


> this crece pelo has me itching to hit pay nah
> 
> My faves right now are HV citrinillah and KBB luscious hair mask



I have the Crece Pelo its SUPER thick, smells alot like baby powder its really 
moisturizing


----------



## abcd09 (May 9, 2012)

I have tried SO many different conditioners and the hands-down best is mixing keracare Humecto and Nu Expressions Humective for my 4b fine relaxed strands.


----------



## amwcah (May 9, 2012)

abcd09 said:


> I have tried SO many different conditioners and the hands-down best is mixing keracare Humecto and Nu Expressions Humective for my 4b fine relaxed strands.


 
I have never heard of the latter.  Where do you purchase it?


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2012)

I hate mixing products I want one conditioner that works without adding oils and other lotions and potions


----------



## gimbap (May 9, 2012)

DayStar said:


>


I love this! Also this brand of indian conditioners:


----------



## abcd09 (May 9, 2012)

amwcah said:


> I have never heard of the latter.  Where do you purchase it?


I order it online from Payne's beauty supply. It's expensive but it lasts.


----------



## camilla (May 9, 2012)

kerecare humecto, giovanni smooth as silk or matrix biolage summer hydration or sallys knock of of it the conditioning balm....after that aussie moist


----------



## TeeSGee (May 9, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque. It's by far the best Moisturizing DC i've ever used since i've been on my journey(3 yrs).


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2012)

TeeSGee said:
			
		

> I can't say enough good things about Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque. It's by far the best Moisturizing DC i've ever used since i've been on my journey(3 yrs).



Ill be picking some up on tuesday when I make my trip to cvs I have the leave in have you tried that as well?


----------



## TeeSGee (May 10, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> Ill be picking some up on tuesday when I make my trip to cvs I have the leave in have you tried that as well?


 

lamaria211 No i haven't tried the leave-in, currently using it's a 10 Miracle leave-in so when it runs out i'll try that next.


----------



## KhandiB (May 10, 2012)

Im drooling over this, I love Vatika ..



DayStar said:


>


----------



## yardgirl (May 28, 2012)

I ordered a few Joico products: Moisture Recovery Balm, Silk Results Conditioner, and K-Pak Reconstruct Conditioner. I'll definitely report back on the results.


----------



## xu93texas (May 28, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> I can't say enough good things about Macadamia Oil Deep Repair Masque. It's by far the best Moisturizing DC i've ever used since i've been on my journey(3 yrs).


 
I have to agree with you.  Whenever I get a chance, I'm talking about this product.  LOVE IT!


----------



## Pompous Blue (May 28, 2012)

Best for me is Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. *I use it for* -

*Deep Conditioning* - The best at restoring moisture even after a henna treatment. Never fails.....is the best of the best of the best!

*Leave-in conditioner* - Perfection

*Co-wash* - Perfection in Play

*Rinse-out conditioner* - Still the best.....

1st Runner Up - Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locks Hair Mask.


----------



## Arian (Jul 10, 2012)

Bumping....for more responses


----------



## JBunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

I want to try the One 'n Only as well


----------



## BadMamaJama (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the GVP knockoff balm of Matrix is wonderful!  I use it without mixing any oils and it works just as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got 2 jars of the Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Masque! Any ladies still using and loving it?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jul 11, 2012)

bumping for more...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 12, 2012)

I still have not found anything to compare to pantene relaxed and natchal mask.  I only have one left because i used an ENTIRE JAR today   I don't understand why this has to be so difficult.


----------



## LaFat (Aug 12, 2012)

L'oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing Creme


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 12, 2012)

KERA MINERALS DC is the bomb.com. hands down the best DC I've used so far I love it and I'm like 4cxyz


----------



## Ayesha81 (Aug 12, 2012)

Linange coconut and shea butter masque and KeraCare Humecto Conditioner.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> Well, it's pretty much in the title lol. Every time I buy a new DC, I don't find out until later on that it's mainly a protein DC. I already apply an aphogee protein treatment to my hair, so I need something REALLY moisturizing.
> 
> For those who don't know, I'm relaxed



I am just dealing with this myself!!! I loaded up on "perfect for damaged, dry and treated hair" conditioners early on in m HHJ and didn't even realize that my weekly "moisture" DC's were full of protein!  I have 80:20 protein to moisture DC's.  And the DC's I have that are protein-free are super expensive.  On the search right now as we speak!  Starting from the top of this thread.  Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I am just dealing with this myself!!! I loaded up on "perfect for damaged, dry and treated hair" conditioners early on in m HHJ and didn't even realize that my weekly "moisture" DC's were full of protein!  I have 80:20 protein to moisture DC's.  And the DC's I have that are protein-free are super expensive.  On the search right now as we speak!  Starting from the top of this thread.  Thanks again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Kera Minerals deep condish from Sally's will not disappoint!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Sep 16, 2012)

Pompous Blue said:


> Best for me is *Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner*



Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefinitely have to co-sign on this. This has been the best DC I have ever used in my relax, texlax _and_ natural hair journey.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 16, 2012)

ShyIntellect said:
			
		

> Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeefinitely have to co-sign on this. This has been the best DC I have ever used in my relax, texlax and natural hair journey.



I co-sign in DB Pumpkin as well. I believe it's the most moisturizing dc I've ever used. No dc had made a noticeable difference in my hair like this one did.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 16, 2012)

My top three favorites are:

Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Original Moxie Intense Quench Deep Conditioner
Giovanni 50/50 Balanced Hydrating-Calming Conditioner

I have super sensitive skin and these are three conditioners that I can actually sleep in and not have a problem.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 16, 2012)

LOL now I'm wondering about trying the Darcy's.


----------



## ronie (Sep 16, 2012)

Another vote for kera minerals by silk elements from Sally's. 7 months post relaxer 4bc hair soft like butter, shiny and tangle free. And first time I used it, I was rushing and only left it on for 10 mns. Others I like: kerastase  masque intense for thick hair, and kerastase nutrithermique when I use heat to straighten my roots.        For a natural deep conditioner bee mine beautiful dc is great. I didn't like it at first but then I tried it after a protein treatment ( emergencee) and it was the bomb. I guess my hair needed some protein to accept the moisture from it since it is  a 100% protein free product. So now I only use it right after my protein conditioner.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 16, 2012)

Mizani Intense Moisturizing treatment. A true deep conditioner (not the rinse after 1-3 minutes kind of conditioner) that works incredibly well alone or mixed with oils.


----------



## miss_cheveious (Sep 16, 2012)

Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and Matrix Biolage ultra hydrating are my loves! 

The Joico MR balm is soo good at making my new growth pop whilst stretching.


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911 (Sep 16, 2012)

Keracare intensive restorative masque. It has super slip, you can feel the difference as you're applying the product on your hair. Hair is silky, moisturized, and stronger after usage. The best I've used!


----------



## NickiWI (Sep 16, 2012)

I love using Motions Moisture Rich conditioner.  It is the best conditioner I have ever used and it makes my hair so soft and managable and silky.


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 16, 2012)

Nothing beats CJ Curl Rehab for me and I have tried a lot of the natural brands mentioned in this thread. All around consistent winner.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 16, 2012)

Royalq said:


> my new find is nexxus humectress with castor oil. The Aubrey organics hSR didnt do a damn thing for me nor did aussie moist. I found that alot of the products that people rave about usually dont do anything for me. I saw bad reviews about nexxus humectress because they changed the formula and everyone hated the new one. So i was like "well if everyone hates it i might love it" and i did!



Another vote for Nexxus Humectress!! 

Best moisturizing dc for my hair!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Sep 16, 2012)

^
Co-sign …


----------



## MsDes (Sep 16, 2012)

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner is the best I've used...so far.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 16, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> Another vote for Nexxus Humectress!!
> 
> Best moisturizing dc for my hair!



I just opened a bottle of the old formula I found at Walgreens a year ago but I'm eager to try the new one!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2012)

proudmommyoftwo0911 said:


> Keracare intensive restorative masque. It has super slip, you can feel the difference as you're applying the product on your hair. Hair is silky, moisturized, and stronger after usage. The best I've used!



Why did I have to read this post!  LoL! Yep Its going on my shopping list.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Queen helene cholesterol mixed with ntm daily deep treatment and oil my new growth stays soft


----------



## ronie (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks to this post i had to try the joico moisture recovery balm and LOOOOOOOVE IT. Not sure if it's the chelating poo and the protein treatment (DRC28) i did right before, but this moisture balm is THEE BOMB. I will leep using that only for the next 4 washes, and if i continue to get these results, no more of that expensive kerastase masquintense for me. It does have keratin in the ingredients kist but from slip to well moisturized strand to softness this product is perfection. I gotta now test how consistent these results are.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 5, 2012)

Im sure ive posted here already but if not here it is 
.....Aubrey Organics WC Con. CHILEEEEEEEEEEE if this got discontinued.....id cry a thousand tears.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 22, 2013)

Joico Moisture Recovery Balm is THEE best DC in the world!!  I've been using it for several months now and I swear I cannot get myself to use anything else.  I just renewed my Sally Beauty Supply membership and got a free bottle if Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Conditioner, I think I want to try it out.  I also want to try that Darcy's DC that's so popular on in this thread.  The Darcy's Daily leave-in conditioner is my staple so I don't doubt it


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2013)

Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm...


----------



## Jewell (Feb 22, 2013)

Best Ive used are:

Redken All Soft Conditioner
Nexxus Humectress
ORS Replenishing Pak
Silk Elements Mega Silk Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner and Balm
Matrix Hydratherapie Conditioning Balm
Bain de Terre Coconut & Papaya Ultra Hydrating Balm


----------



## ronie (Feb 22, 2013)

Nothing beats Joico moisture recovery balm in my book. I have to me the dryest "coarsest" head of hair. I only need to use it for 10 minutes with or without heat, and my hair comes out smooth and silky. The only dc after rinsing i don't follow with a leave in conditioner. I just seal and style. Too bad i am on an all natural regimen now. But i have about 4 of the 8 oz tubes calling my name. If i don't find that HG natural DC by june, i will gladly go right back to it.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 22, 2013)

aubreys condtioners jay, gbp, hsr, and i haven't used wc or island naturals in a while. all of their condtioners have been good to me


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 13, 2013)

ok i just got 
AO GPB
AO white camellia
AO honeysuckle rose

i had GPB for the longest time(got it when i was previously natural) and didnt like it. i hope it works this time.


----------



## mschristine (Jun 13, 2013)

Used Elasta QP DPR 11+ for the first time and it is super moisturizing..love it


----------

